# Mixes that shouldn't be-



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

We've all done this from the physical appearance and compounding health issues point of view I think, but what about temperaments. 

What do you think would just be a train-wreck? Is there anything?


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Knowing what features of my border collie mix I value and which are challenging:

BC x hound-y hound: Energy and drive of a BC with the voice, nose, and motivational challenge of a hound

BC x terrier-y terrier: I know people breed these for sport, and I know WHY, but owning one would kill me. Add feisty, vocal, tenacious, dog-selective, and abundantly affectionate to certain traits of my dog? Oh my God, nooo.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

lol.. in my book any terrier because of their design to pack so much in a small package would be a hand full,, I can't imagine mixing more terrier in to the mix..


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Any thing poo, because its always crap shoot, you never know what you will end up with, and a lot of them have really bad temperaments.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

My vote at the moment is herding + guardian. The reasons are kind of obvious, but. 

You combine intelligence, drive and energy (as well as a tendency to bond hard with a single person) with stubborn, protective and enormous and the result is... something. 

Well, it'll herd and guard your livestock, I guess? If you can convince it to care. They're popular/fairly common (though usually BCXPyr), but it just seems like a conflict to me, even if you remove Thud's weirdness from the concept.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I am almost convinced that Faxon is husky and something herding with a hint of hound. Why? Because walks are just... wow. She walks fine on a leash but once she finds a scent no amount of pulling, calling or coercing will budge her. She can also be a little slow to learn during training even though she's quite eager to learn. Luckily that nose isn't enough to lead her away when I have her off leash in my yard.

Terrier/chihuahua is perfect. I would have another in a heartbeat after Roxie's passed on. Although her prey drive and her over-excitableness when training/walking get to me sometimes, but those are probably both just the terrier side and nothing to do with the Chihuahua. Not to say I wouldn't have another Faxon--she's perfect too!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Knowing what features of my border collie mix I value and which are challenging:
> 
> BC x hound-y hound: Energy and drive of a BC with the voice, nose, and motivational challenge of a hound
> 
> BC x terrier-y terrier: I know people breed these for sport, and I know WHY, but owning one would kill me. Add feisty, vocal, tenacious, dog-selective, and abundantly affectionate to certain traits of my dog? Oh my God, nooo.


You just described my Dycen..


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Shambles x Malinois.


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Mal x BC (this dog was NUTS, totally NUTS)
Herder x Hound
Herder x Terrier
APBT x Dachshund


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dobie/Lab/Rottie/Husky ..... a complete basket case!


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

I know a Shar Pei x Rottweiler mix. His litter was planned... 8 puppies, he's the only one alive today. His siblings all attacked their owners... and one killed a Papillon. Yasko, the only one alive, is dog aggressive and has bitten a human. The town is trying to put him down as well- he attacked a Schafer and almost killed it.

That's a train wreck!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

APBT x Doxie I couldn't even imagine


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've always thought Pug/Beagle was a bad mix. Dachshund/Yorkie is another that's not so great. Theoretically, I think large terrier/herder is a bad one. The go-go-go of a herder with the prey drive of a terrier? Probably not what most people want.

I have heard of LGDs getting pregnant by coyotes, and I always thought those poor dogs must be so conflicted about what to do with the sheep .


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

CptJack said:


> My vote at the moment is herding + guardian. The reasons are kind of obvious, but.
> 
> You combine intelligence, drive and energy (as well as a tendency to bond hard with a single person) with stubborn, protective and enormous and the result is... something.
> 
> Well, it'll herd and guard your livestock, I guess? If you can convince it to care. They're popular/fairly common (though usually BCXPyr), but it just seems like a conflict to me, even if you remove Thud's weirdness from the concept.


I love my Sam, but, along the same lines...Belgian Malinois x with anything big. Really...those dogs don't need additional size/weight on their side...really. The only thing I can think of that would be worse would be a Belgian Malinois x with a JRT. OMG!!!  It would be small, but can you imagine the fury and the chaos?


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Bulldog x Basset Hound

Ultimate laziness, ultimate stubborness.

Physically it would be a nightmare too. Brachy, plus heavy set, massive wrinkles and bow legs.


----------



## Swandog (Jun 28, 2013)

CptJack said:


> We've all done this from the physical appearance and compounding health issues point of view I think, but what about temperaments.
> 
> What do you think would just be a train-wreck? Is there anything?


Sounds like a good Conan O'Brien bit. 
How about a dog aggressive breed and a suspicious of people breed.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Shambles x Malinois.


I think you meant to put this in the "Mixes that shouldn't be DELAYED FOR ONE MORE DAY" thread.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I freaking love herder x terrier mixes. I want one one day.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> I freaking love herder x terrier mixes. I want one one day.


Yeah. I gotta admit I think a border-jack is my dream dog. >.<


----------



## skitty56 (Jan 22, 2012)

I was thinking this the other day about my smallest dog, unfortunate breed mix along with no apparant training before I got him. He's lhasa apso and terrier, probably jack russell. I love him to death and he's improved a lot, but sometimes...

Another unfortunate mix is an akita/apbt mix that comes into the store sometimes. Doesn't like most strangers and is a bit grumbly with other dogs, nothing too bad, but I do kind of keep an eye on him when he's there.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

CptJack said:


> Yeah. I gotta admit I think a border-jack is my dream dog. >.<


There was a borderstaffy at the last trial... That dog was insane. In a fantastic super loud way. It was amazing how loud that thing screeched. Super fast too.


----------



## Emmett (Feb 9, 2013)

A lady at the dog park has a borderstack that I'm in love with. Not sure about the logistics of living with one while maintaining my sanity...but I've told her he's mine if anything ever happens to her so I don't think I should really worry about "sanity".


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Yeah. I gotta admit I think a border-jack is my dream dog. >.<


I know a border collie/jack russell. He's an awesome dog, looks like a corgi.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> I think you meant to put this in the "Mixes that shouldn't be DELAYED FOR ONE MORE DAY" thread.


I bet if I asked real nice I could breed him to Sloan.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I bet if I asked real nice I could breed him to Sloan.


oh my god. I don't know if I should cry or ask to be put on the waiting list. 

Also, I really hope that any Sham babies would take after Linney or the mother in size.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Equinox said:


> oh my god. I don't know if I should cry or ask to be put on the waiting list.
> 
> Also, I really hope that any Sham babies would take after Linney or the mother in size.


My apocalypse breed is coming together. 

I imagine the PP litter is just a freak thing that only occurs once in nature and will never occur again, but I can try.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Chow and any given drivey terrier.
I'd climb a tree and hope for the best.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Border Collie x Rottweiler (or any Mastiff type dog)

The protectiveness of a Mastiff combined with the lightning quick reflexes of a Border Collie equals a bite first and ask questions later type dog. Most of your guardian breeds are safe to be around because they aren't quick to fire.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

CptJack said:


> My vote at the moment is herding + guardian. The reasons are kind of obvious, but.
> 
> You combine intelligence, drive and energy (as well as a tendency to bond hard with a single person) with stubborn, protective and enormous and the result is... something.
> 
> Well, it'll herd and guard your livestock, I guess? If you can convince it to care. They're popular/fairly common (though usually BCXPyr), but it just seems like a conflict to me, even if you remove Thud's weirdness from the concept.


GSD'S,belgian Malinois,Belgian shepherds,Bouvier and Rottweilers are herding + guardian breeds.

I admit that with my rotty who has decent intelligence,drive,energy yet head strong,sharp and protective. If he had even more energy it would be a nightmare.

I have seen a border collie/Rottweiler mix,and heard of another and they where not bad dogs. 

I saw sign before advertising wolf/pit bull mixes,that seems like a nightmare combination. I also heard long ago of a rescued wolf/pit bull mix that was used in dog fighting in Mexico.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Foresthund said:


> GSD'S,belgian Malinois,Belgian shepherds,Bouvier and Rottweilers are herding + guardian breeds.
> 
> I admit that with my rotty who has decent intelligence,drive,energy yet head strong,sharp and protective. If he had even more energy it would be a nightmare.
> 
> ...



Well, I did always say that I wouldn't be the best rott owner in the world. Thud isn't a bad dog, even for a very large teenage puppy. In fact he's a really, really GOOD dog - and stupid sweet, the vast majority of the time. So far as I can tell he's a GSDXPyr (or anatolian). He's wonderful, but he's an intense dog in some ways I'm not as used to, as I once was. The free-thinking and hard-headeness of a pyr, combined with the crazy energy and drive of a GSD, and he's been his own kind of learning experience. I suspect I'll like him more in another year or two, though


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Willowy said:


> ......I have heard of LGDs getting pregnant by coyotes, and I always thought those poor dogs must be so conflicted about what to do with the sheep .


Haha, talk about an identity crisis! Poor creature would probably need therapy all his/her life.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Muggsy. He was a GSD x Golden Retriever. I've known more than a few and while they were all gorgeous (please don't take my sig as a good representation. Muggsy was stunning. We couldn't go outside without someone commenting on him.), the temperaments were iffy at best.

GSD (proper) temperament: aloof with strangers, deeply loyal to owner, serious

Golden (proper) temperament: goofy, friendly with everyone, playful

Now try and mix those. You can't. What you end up with is a dog confused by its own temperament. Don't get me wrong, I'd cut off my left arm for another month with Muggsy, but his temperament was an issue.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Aska said:


> I know a Shar Pei x Rottweiler mix. His litter was planned... 8 puppies, he's the only one alive today. His siblings all attacked their owners... and one killed a Papillon. Yasko, the only one alive, is dog aggressive and has bitten a human. The town is trying to put him down as well- he attacked a Schafer and almost killed it.
> 
> That's a train wreck!


I OWN a Rott x Shar pei mix....someone who intentionally bred one would HAVE to be INSANE. Don't get me wrong...I LOVE Tazzerin...but I would NOT trust 99% of common people to own a dog like him...


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw a Dachshund X Golden ret. Cute as could be but. had a small frame and a heavy body/ long back. prolly have some issues later in life.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I wouldn't even want to think of living with a Mal/BC. That is intensity on top of intensity.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

aiw said:


> Bulldog x Basset Hound
> 
> Ultimate laziness, ultimate stubborness.
> 
> Physically it would be a nightmare too. Brachy, plus heavy set, massive wrinkles and bow legs.


I actually know someone with that exact mix. The worst part is that they actually got it from a breeder. 

It was honestly the cutest little puppy and SO soft. It's legs are horrible, muzzle isn't too bad actually, and barrel chested. Sad droopy blood shot eyes and long droopy ears. It's so ugly it's cute. Personality is pretty good. The owner's daughter takes it out jogging with her every once in a while but it's still over weight and pretty lazy usually. 

Already had knee problems and it's not that old yet, only 5 I think. Pretty sad.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Amaryllis said:


> Muggsy. He was a GSD x Golden Retriever. I've known more than a few and while they were all gorgeous (please don't take my sig as a good representation. Muggsy was stunning. We couldn't go outside without someone commenting on him.), the temperaments were iffy at best.
> 
> GSD (proper) temperament: aloof with strangers, deeply loyal to owner, serious
> 
> ...


I knew someone who had a GSD/Golden mix - it was an AWESOME dog! It was like the two different temperaments balanced eachother out. He was goofy & friendly, but also wouldn't hesitate to get between his owner and potential "danger". 

I know a lot of GSD/lab mixes as well - including Bella. Labs can have a Golden-like goofy, over-friendly personality....but the shepherd half kinda keeps it in check. I don't think Bella would let anyone she didn't know dognap her or anything. 

But then all dogs are individuals as we all know  

As far as bad mixes, I think any protective breed mixes (I saw a really scary-looking dog on Google images that was part Rotti/GSD/Pit and something else). I can't imagine that being a well-balanced dog temperament-wise. But who knows?



KodiBarracuda said:


> I wouldn't even want to think of living with a Mal/BC. That is intensity on top of intensity.


One of those apocalypse mixes TWAB mentioned! I can picture a dog of that mix spontaneously combusting....lol


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> There was a borderstaffy at the last trial... That dog was insane. In a fantastic super loud way. It was amazing how loud that thing screeched. Super fast too.


I have a Border Collie and my sister has a Staffy puppy. OMG!, the two of them together, handful!.

My dog is often around another BC, easy!. She is also around a Shih Tzu at least 5 times a week, easy!.

But put Holly and Lola together, I am glad when the day is over they are both mad and very active dogs. Maybe it doesn't help that Lola is still a puppy.


----------



## Kay-Lee (Aug 2, 2013)

Border Collie and Lab mix. Best dogs, ever... smart, and not as crazy at the BC breed.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Chow/Pit Bull mix. 

My parents bred about 5 litters of these while I was growing up. -_-


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Shambles x Malinois.


My training friends and I have actually joked about this....a litter of puppies between Lars and a working lines Mal or BC would have enough energy to power NYC. LOL


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

MrsBoats said:


> My training friends and I have actually joked about this....a litter of puppies between Lars and a working lines Mal or BC would have enough energy to power NYC. LOL


Shambles was out for a 12 mile hike this morning with some swimming mixed in. And yet, right now, he's systematically disrupting the peace of each of the dogs between buzzing in and out of the house. This is what I get for putting my shoes on. Always means I'm clearly going to take him somewhere.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Yikes!  This is the scary Pit/Rotti/GSD mix. Who knows, he might not be as evil as he looks...lol (I wonder if the eyes are real....?)


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Eyes look fake to me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> Yikes! This is the scary Pit/Rotti/GSD mix. Who knows, he might not be as evil as he looks...lol (I wonder if the eyes are real....?)


That's a photoshop app. My husband was messing with it just last night.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Amaryllis said:


> That's a photoshop app. My husband was messing with it just last night.


LOL - whew! That would be one freaky dog if those eyes were real (had a feeling they were probably PS'd)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They could be real. . .Penny's eyes are that color, and her fur is just about that color (but fluffier). Everyone always says she looks scary, but why would blue eyes be scary? Blue-eyed people wouldn't like it if I said that about them, LOL. I wouldn't guess pit/Rottie/GSD though; not sure any of those breeds carry blue eyes.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I once had a American Eskimo/Chihuahua. Mean little mix but very devoted to me. 

A client has a rott/ husky mix Looks like a rott with a tail but has icy blue eyes. Very intimidating dog that you just did not know if it was nice due to the eye color.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Ice blue eyes freak everyone out. Even Pepper's halvsie eyes freak people out.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

They look real to me. I only say that because I once had a pitch black Lab/Husky/Shar Pei mix (known breeds) who had ice blue eyes that looked exactly like that and stood out exactly like that. Beautiful and unnerving.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

like this one


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> like this one


I want him/her!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Seems like we're all assuming the worst case scenario here: combine the worst traits of each breed and then label the result as unmanageable. But in reality, some of those worst traits may get diluted in the mix. You could just as easily end up with all the best traits of each breed.

For example...



Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> BC x hound-y hound: Energy and drive of a BC with the voice, nose, and motivational challenge of a hound


Kit is probably BC x pointer, and pointers are bred from a bunch of different hounds. She has the brain, drive, and energy of a BC, but lacks the BC neuroses, environmental and sound sensitivities, and the disdain for other dogs that's often seen in BC's. She has the friendly, goofy attitude of a hound, along with a hound's nose and food motivation, but lacks the voice and the independent attitude.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

hounds do not equal pointer...one was bred to track the other to airscent, one was bred to tree and attack, one was bred to stalk and point, wait to flush. Pointers may be bred from "a bunch of different hounds" but have a completely different working style and working partnership with their hunter then a hound.


----------



## SCbucky (Jul 11, 2013)

Gracie is an Aussie/lab mix. I'm hoping for all of the best traits... When we went to "rescue" her, the people had a pit/chihuahua mix in the back. The lady said she paid quite a bit for a chihuahua and when a woman at the vet said,"aww... Look at the little pit mix," she looked around like, Where? Don't think that's a mix I would want.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Chow/Pit Bull mix.
> 
> My parents bred about 5 litters of these while I was growing up. -_-


Yeah that would definitely be a handful... but OMG I am imagining little lion like dogs from that mix haha do you have any photos? I bet they were adorable (but definitely scary lol)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

taquitos said:


> Yeah that would definitely be a handful... but OMG I am imagining little lion like dogs from that mix haha do you have any photos? I bet they were adorable (but definitely scary lol)


There's a pit/chow mix that we walk past on one of our routes into nowhere/hiking territory and I'll be honest: 

The dog scared the crap out of me a few times, because it's completely unrestrained and rushed up. That was the dog that got Thud's first protective reaction. We've been past there a half-dozen times since then, and he's actually a really nice dog. Who is lonely and kind of sad and breaks my heart. Total luck though, I'm sure, rather than breed mix or, certainly, socialization/training. 

He's just about knee high, super muscular and stocky, deep red, plushy/stand out, short fur, prick ears and a curly tail. Little bitty eyes and a very slightly droppy face.

Looks like this, a lot, but shorter and without the sable-ing.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

> Seems like we're all *assuming the worst case scenario* here: combine the worst traits of each breed and then label the result as unmanageable. But in reality, some of those worst traits may get diluted in the mix. You could just as easily end up with all the best traits of each breed.


Yes, that's what I was doing. Knowingly, intentionally, though. 

Obviously you could just as easily get the best of both worlds or something in between. I'm just imagining a hypothetical mix of breeds and certain associated traits that would be a nightmare for _me _to own. 

My intention was not to step on toes here. I'm sure the mixes I mentioned exist and are lovely dogs for many people. But the worst case scenarios of BC/hound, BC/terrier traits would be wrongwrongwrong for me.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

taquitos said:


> Yeah that would definitely be a handful... but OMG I am imagining little lion like dogs from that mix haha do you have any photos? I bet they were adorable (but definitely scary lol)





CptJack said:


>


This actually looks a LOT like my childhood dog, LK. Except he was solid black. Same coat type, thick tail, both ears down, and a little more pittie/boxy face. 

I will have to dig out some pictures and scan them!


----------



## Faux (Aug 5, 2013)

AmandaN said:


> Mal x BC (this dog was NUTS, totally NUTS)
> Herder x Hound
> Herder x Terrier
> APBT x Dachshund


I've got a herder x terrier, and it works out quite well! She's a drivey little thing. She's got a good balance of terrier tenacity/prey drive, and ACD seriousness. Makes her great for dog sports! She's definitely a good worker.

I agree on the herder x hound though. They're pretty opposite.

I don't imagine bulldog type breeds x spitz-y breeds turn out very well. I feel like you'd get a very stubborn dog that would never listen.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of APBTS X more primitive/independent breeds, i also am not the biggest fan of APBTx Guardian breeds


----------



## Raggedw00ds (Jul 15, 2013)

HuskyXPitt. 

My brother just got two (sibling boy and girl) Husky, Pitt mix pups. They are BEAUTIFUL, but, after owning a Husky for 12 years now....I just told him Good Luck!! (He has NO experience with dogs...hardly ever has a job long..and has 4 kids now and he's only 27! He's VERY VERY VERY irresponsible and make REALLY dumb decisions.) I worry for those pups. I KNOW they are not going to get the training and socialization they need and will PROBABLY be kept outside at all times covered in fleas.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not a fan of anything "oodle". -.-

I agree w/ others a couple pages back, taking two breeds and crossing them that have two TOTALLY different personalities/traits should be a big NO-NO!

I got lucky w/ my mutts; I believe Donatello to be Min Pin/Chihuahua, which in all honesty he should be the most difficult, stubborn, snappy, yappy, little bastard you've ever met. COMPLETE opposite. Miggy is a Chihuahua/JRT (Supposedly, Chi/PUG or Chi/Weenie), but he's built like a JRT, and has the high energy like one. He lacks a prey-drive though which is nice......


----------



## Pitset (Oct 28, 2019)

We just got this little cute boy it's a pitbull English setter mix will be posting as he grows this is Ektor.


----------

